# Netbook buying advice needed.



## rockfella (Mar 9, 2011)

Budget as low as possible. Display as big as possible. No optical drive needed. Please suggest models. Any brand (except sahara) would do.

TIA.
Vivek.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 9, 2011)

Go for Acer Aspire One.

Rs. 18000 or less


----------



## asingh (Mar 9, 2011)

^^
I have that. Low powered with ATOM and 1 GB ram/120GB HDD. Some models do not have RAM expansion ports, so the whole back panel would be need to be removed if one wants to upgrade.

Use it as a DL rig, does my job. But you will get a crappy OS, probably Win7 starter, which you can change.


----------



## rockfella (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks. 


thetechfreak said:


> Go for Acer Aspire One.
> 
> Rs. 18000 or less



Any model with 2gb ram? Same series?


asingh said:


> ^^
> I have that. Low powered with ATOM and 1 GB ram/120GB HDD. Some models do not have RAM expansion ports, so the whole back panel would be need to be removed if one wants to upgrade.
> 
> Use it as a DL rig, does my job. But you will get a crappy OS, probably Win7 starter, which you can change.


----------



## Joker (Mar 10, 2011)

Lenovo Thinkpad x120e Price India – Buy Lenovo Thinkpad x120e Laptop Price in India


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 10, 2011)

plz mention ur budget and what u actually need from netbook.


----------



## rockfella (Mar 10, 2011)

Basic home usage no games. budget as low as possible. Don't want a very small screen. 


Symbianlover said:


> plz mention ur budget and what u actually need from netbook.


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 10, 2011)

You can think about Lenovo S10-3C 59-051325.its config-Atom prossy,win7 starter,1GB RAM,250GB HDD,Screen 10.1" and Lenovo S10-3S 59-043055.its config-Atom prossy,Win7 starter,2 GB RAM,250GB HDD,Screen 10.1".price of 1st netbook is 18k and 2nd is 22k.
I want to tell you that netbook screen is 10.1" is best.if u want a big screen such as 13" or 14" then u should buy notebook from acer Gt series.


----------



## rockfella (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey thanks, can you list a basic entry level model with 2-3 gb ram? I am very bad in laptops/netbooks hence posted this thread.


Symbianlover said:


> You can think about Lenovo S10-3C 59-051325.its config-Atom prossy,win7 starter,1GB RAM,250GB HDD,Screen 10.1" and Lenovo S10-3S 59-043055.its config-Atom prossy,Win7 starter,2 GB RAM,250GB HDD,Screen 10.1".price of 1st netbook is 18k and 2nd is 22k.
> I want to tell you that netbook screen is 10.1" is best.if u want a big screen such as 13" or 14" then u should buy notebook from acer Gt series.


----------



## sparx (Mar 10, 2011)

Why don't you try DELL Mini 10 should cost you around 19k with 2GB Ram


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 10, 2011)

For basic entry level notebook,I am giving u a few model.
Dell Inspion 15R-core i3,win7 home basic,15.6" WLED Display,2 GB RAM,320 GB HDD,Price-37k

Sony Vaio VPCYA15FG/B-Core i3,win7 HP,2 GB RAM,320GB HDD,15.6" LED Display,price-39k

samsung R430-core i3,win7 HP,4 GB RAM,320GB HDD,Price-37k

MSI CR 620-Core i3,win7 HB,2 GB RAM,320 GB HDD,Price-32k

Lenovo Z-560 59-049752-core i3,win7 HB,2 GB RAM,500 GB HDD,15.6" Display,price-36k

Let's choose what u actually need?


----------



## sparx (Mar 10, 2011)

Symbianlover said:


> For basic entry level notebook,I am giving u a few model.
> Dell Inspion 15R-core i3,win7 home basic,15.6" WLED Display,2 GB RAM,320 GB HDD,Price-37k
> 
> Sony Vaio VPCYA15FG/B-Core i3,win7 HP,2 GB RAM,320GB HDD,15.6" LED Display,price-39k
> ...



OP has asked for lowest cost netbook, so don't think these are very good choices according to the budget


----------



## choudang (Mar 10, 2011)

OP, if you have HDFC credit card, then you will get Acer @ 16000 with 5 installment 

fan apart, i think samsung has one netbook @15.5k


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 17, 2011)

> You can think about Lenovo S10-3C 59-051325.its config-Atom prossy,win7 starter,1GB RAM,250GB HDD,Screen 10.1" and Lenovo S10-3S 59-043055.its config-Atom prossy,Win7 starter,2 GB RAM,250GB HDD,Screen 10.1".price of 1st netbook is 18k and 2nd is 22k.
> I want to tell you that netbook screen is 10.1" is best.if u want a big screen such as 13" or 14" then u should buy notebook from acer Gt series.




Seems like a good config. GO for it if you can find it at a low price.

 I dont reccomend you to buy Sony though....


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 17, 2011)

^^hey i have lenovo ideapad s10, though it is the first model. it works fine but go for thinkpad x120e. its a better choice


----------



## garashis (Mar 22, 2011)

Check these Asus 12 inchers with faster processor and 2 GB ram
Asus 1215T
Asus 1215P
HP Mini 110 Series 110-3607TU (Red)


----------



## huai0592 (May 18, 2011)

I agree that.
Just go for Acer Aspire One.

Never give up!
Microsoft Office 2007
Microsoft Office 2010


----------

